# Problème contact sync entre Gmail et carnet d'adresse



## juliuslechien (10 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

J'essaie de synchroniser mes contacts entre Gmail et le carnet d'adresse via contact sync de Google, j'ai bien mis mes identifiants Google dans les préférences du carnet d'adresse et ai coché "Synchroniser avec Google".

Problème quand je modifie un contact sur Gmail ou le carnet d'adresse la modification ne se fait pas sur l'autre...

En parallèle sur mon iPhone j'ai mis en place Google sync qui fonctionne à merveille, mais du coup dans les choix de synchro de l'iphone, il est indiqué que c'est géré via OTA.

Je me demande si le fait que la synchro ne se fasse pas ne soit pas du à Google sync, pourtant sur le site de Google les 2 solutions sont mises côte à côté l'une pour l'iphone l'autre pour le mac.

Quelqu'un a-t-il eu le même problème ?


----------



## raflon (12 Mars 2009)

Je viens de faire les même parametrage que toi sur le même Mac et j'espère trouver le pourquoi du comment grave au forum.

merci d'avance


----------



## juliuslechien (12 Mars 2009)

Salut raflon,

Cela ne fonctionne pas non plus pour toi ?
J'ai essayé d'utiliser exchange comme sur l'iphone, cela ne donne rien non plus. :hein:


----------



## raflon (13 Mars 2009)

oui ça ne fonctionne pas.
J'ai pas le temps de chercher en profondeur mais je vais faire un effort ce weekend.
Le push gmail vers iphone fonctionne très bien mais c'est problématique de ne pas avoir le carnet d'adresse à jour.
Amicalement


----------



## jer_hud (20 Avril 2009)

Votre sujet m'intéresse car moi aussi j'utilise Google Sync et maintenant mon carnet d'adresse et mon Gmail ne se synchronisent plus. ça ne me va pas du tout car moi je utilise uniquement mail.app
J'ai aussi fait le test avec Exchange comme juliuslechien mais ça ne marche effectivement pas! Lassé de chercher tout seul je me suis dit que je n'etais pas le 1er à vouloir faire cette synchro...

Si vous avez du nouveau n'hesitez pas à en faire profiter les autres


----------



## jer_hud (27 Avril 2009)

PI : ça marche! C'est un peu chiant car il faut le faire régulièrement et en manuel, mais en attendant une amélioration de Gmail...

http://www.bounga.org/post/2009/03/12/MAC-OS-X-Synchroniser-son-carnet-d-adresses-avec-GMail


----------



## kaffar (20 Mai 2009)

Salut, la réponse simple est ici : http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Google+Mobile/thread?tid=6309a13bb1296605&hl=en

Il faut passer Sync de mac en mode server, pour pouvoir synchroniser à la main avec le bouton de la barre en haut, réactiver la synchronisation manuelle quoi.

Terminal :

sudo defaults write /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/GoogleContactSync.framework/Resources/ClientDescription Type 'server'

puis

sudo chmod 644 /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/GoogleContactSync.framework/Resources/ClientDescription.plist

Marche trés bien.


----------



## juliuslechien (20 Mai 2009)

Parfait, ça fonctionne très bien maintenant.

Merci.


----------

